# Symbolische Link innerhalb einer Webapplikation in tomcat



## orlin (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen ,

innerhalb meiner Webanwendung auf Tomcat8 unter Linux habe ich einen Symbolischen Link auf ein Verzeichnis. 

../webapps
  |______myapp
            |______myFolder  ----> /anotherFolder/myFolder

Wenn ich diesen Verzeichnis im Browser aufrufe möchte, bekomme ich ein 404 Statusmeldung.


Im Server.xml Datei habe ich folgende Einträge bereits übernommen:

<Context path="/myapp" docbase="/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/myapp" allowLinking="true">
</Context>

Es funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn ich zusätzlich diesen Verzeichnis auch als Context übernehme, funktioniert.


<Context path="/myapp/myFolder"  docbase="/usr/local/tomcat/webapps/myApp/myFolder"  allowLinking="true">
</Context>

Ich möchte für alle Verzeichnisse Symbolische Link ermöglichen aber ich möchte nicht für jedes Verzeichnis ein Context anlegen.

 Gibt eine Möglichkeit nur ein Context für alle Verzeichnisse anzugeben??

Danke

Grüß
Orlin


----------

